# 3.5 Day Trip w/Danny Osuna Puerto Vallarta



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,
I have one open spot for a 3.5 day trip with capt Danny Osuna (Marla Sportfishing) out of Puerto Vallarta. Dec. 28 evening-Jan 1st morning.


txt 8326915976 if interested


----------

